

Dynamic Web Development with Seaside - paulgb
http://book.seaside.st/book

======
seldo
"Seaside encourages the developer to use CSS to describe the visual appearance
of a component, but it does not use a templating engine, and encourages
developers to programmatically generate meaningful and valid XHTML markup."

...aaaand I click away from the page. A web framework without templates?

~~~
igrekel
Seaside is really made for Web Applications, in that sense it focusses more on
giving you good and easy tools to build components, maintain state complex
navigation and interaction.

You don't get templates in the sense of XHTML produced by web designers that
you annotate afterward with a special markup. Instead, your page's rendering
is defined in Smalltalk code. The downside is obvious but the advantage is
that you use the same language and facilities (like refactoring tools,
separate methods or components) to structure and manage your user interface.

~~~
obecalp
Most web designers don't grok <your_favorite_langauages>, but some limited
template languages/tags. A web framework without template doesn't scale in
terms of development resource unless you figure out a way to automatically
translate a template delivered by a designer to your Smalltalk code.

~~~
igrekel
The idea is more you have the application "naked" without styling and the
designer builds the css to style the application. If changes are needed to the
html, the designer can ask the developer.

------
igrekel
It seems to address several of the issues people may have when starting to
work with seaside such as deployment. I find it is weak on persistency and it
doesn't seem to talk much about using an SQL database. But then again, it's
not bad to focus on what is different either.

